# columbia auto-box



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i buy a new 12 auto box by columbia, the mud flow to much, and the mud go under my box, i try a thick mud but i have the same probleme, with one spring is better. i want to know your setup. thx


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

can you please share the pictures? i am not getting your point, and i also use auto box never encounter such problem.


----------



## Lovin Drywall (May 27, 2016)

Yeah i have tapetech auto boxes and they do what you say for sure everytime i fill i keep a knife handy and scrape off the excess


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

Lovin Drywall said:


> Yeah i have tapetech auto boxes and they do what you say for sure everytime i fill i keep a knife handy and scrape off the excess


Maybe to thin mud?

Do you remember to brake some inch before, remove the wheels from the board, and "push" it the last inchs?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the 12 and 14 power assist, I have had to bend the axle spring to suitable tenson, From factory they are far to strong, To actually activate the hook you push so firm on the handle its to much front pressure creating a mess, Side mud comes out as well, That axle needs set to the right tension, Just lightly enough to engage the hook.

Run it with no mud by hand, Pull door out and slowly push it in and hear the teeth pop pop pop pop loudly and hard, Tension far to much, Bend that axle spring till a nice quite click click click, Now try it but thick as mud too. Tricky beasts but this works.

Unfortunatly the door hinge leaks and the blades to high from the shoes so they can side leak, You might be able to adjust the shoes but really the blades needs a lot of wearing down to meet the shoe, Never seen anything like it, I have other boxes with good side blade and shoe adjustment, But once you figure this out they are giving a great result for me, I love the fact i can run thick as mud, Less shrinkage, Its very good.


----------



## pytlik86 (Sep 3, 2016)

cazna said:


> I have the 12 and 14 power assist, I have had to bend the axle spring to suitable tenson, From factory they are far to strong, To actually activate the hook you push so firm on the handle its to much front pressure creating a mess, Side mud comes out as well, That axle needs set to the right tension, Just lightly enough to engage the hook.
> 
> Run it with no mud by hand, Pull door out and slowly push it in and hear the teeth pop pop pop pop loudly and hard, Tension far to much, Bend that axle spring till a nice quite click click click, Now try it but thick as mud too. Tricky beasts but this works.
> 
> Unfortunatly the door hinge leaks and the blades to high from the shoes so they can side leak, You might be able to adjust the shoes but really the blades needs a lot of wearing down to meet the shoe, Never seen anything like it, I have other boxes with good side blade and shoe adjustment, But once you figure this out they are giving a great result for me, I love the fact i can run thick as mud, Less shrinkage, Its very good.


Try when you put in on the wall or ceilling, then keep the brake on the handle, and "bend" the box, so the center wheel activates the push, so you can hear the click, then release the brake and go normal..  works everytime here :thumbup:


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

cazna said:


> ... the blades to high from the shoes so they can side leak, You might be able to adjust the shoes but really the blades needs a lot of wearing down to meet the shoe, Never seen anything like it, I have other boxes with good side blade and shoe adjustment, But once you figure this out they are giving a great result for me, I love the fact i can run thick as mud, Less shrinkage, Its very good.


I had a box where the new blades were too high for the side shoes. And because of that it was impossible to adjust the blade to where it is just a few hundredths above the shoe, where it needs to be. Mud gushes out the sides. I sliced some little rectangular bits of aluminum beer can and wedged them underneath the shoes to shim them out a little. When the blades wore in a little I think I removed them and readjusted everything. Seemed to work OK.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats a great idea endo, Thanks, i will prob try it as thats exactly whats happening to me.


----------

